# Top Gear Tonight



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May attempt to prove that cars can be art by taking over an entire modern art gallery in Middlesbrough and filling it with motoring-related works, including some remarkable creations of their own. In their quest to prove that cars can be more popular than traditional art, the presenters set themselves the challenge of attracting more visitors to their exhibition than will visit a more traditional gallery over the same period, a task that forces them to engage in some unusual promotional activities.

Also on the show, Jeremy is on the test track in a new British supercar, the sensationally fast and sensationally expensive Noble M600.

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00plqcw


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

what took you so long???



:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> what took you so long???
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I dont know:lol:


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

I know what to expect - we visited the art gallery whilst it was on . . . .


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope its good the M600 is a beast.


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

chopper602 said:


> I know what to expect - we visited the art gallery whilst it was on . . . .


:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Good stuff, but make sure you turn the telly on an hour earlier for James May's Toy Stories and the Lego house if you've been following his programmes. That, TG and MOTD 2 makes for a good evening glued to the gogglebox methinks.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

next weeks looks REALLY good........
*
The latest in the line of great Top Gear specials, following on from epic adventures across Botswana, Vietnam and the Arctic Circle. This time Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May are dropped deep in the Bolivian rainforest armed only with three shabby 4x4s which they bought from the local small ads for a maximum of 3500 pounds each.

What follows is their most extraordinary journey to date. They attempt to drive from the heart of Bolivia to the coast of Chile, encountering local drug lords, the debilitating effects of high altitude and the terrifying sheer drops of the infamous Death Road along the way. But before all that, they've got to escape from the deep, dark centre of the rainforest in what is without doubt the toughest and most unmissable challenge Top Gear has ever faced.*


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> next weeks looks REALLY good........
> *
> The latest in the line of great Top Gear specials, following on from epic adventures across Botswana, Vietnam and the Arctic Circle. This time Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May are dropped deep in the Bolivian rainforest armed only with three shabby 4x4s which they bought from the local small ads for a maximum of 3500 pounds each.
> 
> What follows is their most extraordinary journey to date. They attempt to drive from the heart of Bolivia to the coast of Chile, encountering local drug lords, the debilitating effects of high altitude and the terrifying sheer drops of the infamous Death Road along the way. But before all that, they've got to escape from the deep, dark centre of the rainforest in what is without doubt the toughest and most unmissable challenge Top Gear has ever faced.*


Yip that sounds amazing:thumb:


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Biggest load of rubbish tonight!! i ended up switching over halfway through.


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

Top gear = lame gear it's time they called it a day!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Agree, fast forwarded most of it


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

agree, an hour wasted.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tonight was sh!te IMO, its really lost its edge,


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

I gotta say i enjoyed it


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

i must be the odd one out then as i really enjoyed it as usual


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Tonight was pretty poor, didnt enjoy it at all.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Only enjoyed the Noble and JB's interview. Rest was sh*te.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> next weeks looks REALLY good........
> *
> The latest in the line of great Top Gear specials, following on from epic adventures across Botswana, Vietnam and the Arctic Circle. This time Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May are dropped deep in the Bolivian rainforest armed only with three shabby 4x4s which they bought from the local small ads for a maximum of 3500 pounds each.
> 
> What follows is their most extraordinary journey to date. They attempt to drive from the heart of Bolivia to the coast of Chile, encountering local drug lords, the debilitating effects of high altitude and the terrifying sheer drops of the infamous Death Road along the way. But before all that, they've got to escape from the deep, dark centre of the rainforest in what is without doubt the toughest and most unmissable challenge Top Gear has ever faced.*


My sister does the accounts for one of the production crew which helped produce this. He said that they could of made an episode with just the footage of them getting off the boat. Also some of the roads out there have shear drops with grave stones for cars and busses which have fallen off round each corner.

Certainly should be a good episode, probs a bit like the africa one in the 2wd cars. :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Tonights episode wasn't bad in my book, a couple of laugh out loud moments in it too. Having watched a couple of episodes of that Saatchi contest programme where modern artists compete to get exhibited in the Saatchi gallery, some of the TG efforts at automotive art had just as much artistic value, if not more so, than the cobblers the real artists can come up with. But it wasn't a great segment. Should've had a bit more of JB I think, would've been more interesting. Some of the car art they looked at though I'd happily hang on the wall...
Next weeks does sound good, hope it's up to the standards of the other epics.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good episode imo - change channel if its not your thing anymore


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

yep i liked it tonight but did anyone notice the seat swap in the reasonably priced car sad i know


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

good lighthearted sun nite entertainment. i agree with mick, i'd happily put a lot of theart on the walls at home. looking forward to next weeks:thumb:


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> good episode imo - change channel if its not your thing anymore


I think you will find thats what i did  i pay my licence fee i'm entitled to an opinion though. :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

juls said:


> I think you will find thats what i did  i pay my licence fee i'm entitled to an opinion though. :thumb:


whatever you do dont critcise TG


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> whatever you do dont critcise TG


didn't say people can't criticise it, did I? if someone has got an idea on ha they think it can be improved, wouldn't it be better to speak to the beeb?


----------

